# como usar el 7447



## miprigueto (Oct 28, 2007)

Hola quisiera sabe como es que se conecta un 7447, se como se hace, y lo he hecho en una protoboard el problema es que he estado intentandolo en multisim, pero no me sirve, el display no alumbra, no se si se tienen que conectar las entradas RBI, LT, BI/RBO, y si es asi no se como se conectan, porfavor si alguien sabe como es le agradeceria


----------



## bactering (Oct 28, 2007)

En su datasheet te explica para que sirven y por tanto a que niveles los tienes que colocar


----------



## clocko (Oct 28, 2007)

revisa que el diplay que estas utlizando sea de ánodo común y no de cátodo común


----------



## mabauti (Oct 28, 2007)

aparte de lo ya dicho, en multisim deberia haber ejemplos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Si me permiten voy a patear el hormiguero, sacudir el avispero o como les guste.

Cuando lei el post original, no le di importancia porque pense que no estaria bien configurado, mal conectado o lo que sea.

Pero al intentar simularlo con Multi 10, Ohhhhh sorpresa funciona mal.
Primero pense esto de drogarme durante la borrachera me produjo el configurarlo mal, conectarlo mal o ambas cosas.

Asi que copie a otra simulacion el propio ejemplo de Multi (Solo el 7447 con su display) y Ohhhhh tampoco funcionaba.

Pense a esta altura que mi cerebro ya no estaba bien y recurri al Sr Google y gran satisfaccion (Y alivio) el mio al ver que mucha gente tenia el mismo inconveniente (Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos).

Para complicar un poco mas las cosas, con versiones viejas del Multi, si funciona.

Preguntas:
Este caso es general para todos los Multisim que pululan por ahy ?
Hasta que version se da ?
Existe un parametro oculto (O desconocido por mi) que afecta la funcion del 7447 ?
Existe dios ?
Que numero saldra en la loteria ?

Por favor contestar la ultima.


Mejor me dedico a la Jardineria !


----------



## miprigueto (Oct 29, 2007)

Bueno, como no puede encontrar información en internet sobre este problemita decidi preguntarle a un amigo que sabe de esto, y a que no adivinan, supo que hacer, lo que pasa en el multisim 10 es que este integrado es de OC (open collector (colector abierto)), bueno me dijo como conectarlo pero como estaba de afan no me pudo explicar bien asi que no le entendi de a mucho =P pero algo le entendi que habia que colocar unas entradas en Vcc y unas resistencias pero no me acuerdo bien, asi que surge otra pregunta, ----como se conecta un integrado de colector abierto----


----------



## El nombre (Oct 29, 2007)

En proteus ocurre lo mismo: no funciona.
Hay un equivalente en CMOS que va de cine 
Tiro de eso que existe para evitar las corrientes de aire entre oreja y oreja asi que no recuendo cual és, solo que funciona. Igual pasa lo mismo con multisim.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

El Nombre : El IC que no recuerdas debe ser el 4511, ese se simula perfecto. De hecho es que uso habitualmente (No me simpatizan los TTL)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/post-72638.html#72638


----------



## El nombre (Oct 29, 2007)

hace tanto tiempo.  será!

hombre como ir a mi me va todo! de momento. aunque entrada en esta edad. no dejes para mañana lo que puedas hacer hoy


----------



## lalogabbanelli (Oct 31, 2007)

no sabia que no funcionaban en el multisim, de hecho hice un proyecto ahi, y no me encendia ninguin display. pense que tenia algo mal conectado. pero fisicamente funciono perfecto.


----------



## OmegaSpring (Nov 28, 2007)

Un saludo para todos antes que nada.

La razón por la cual no funciona el 7447 es por que no trabaja (no le veo sentido pero así es) con fuentes y elementos análogos; esto quiere decir que solo se han de poner fuentes de voltaje DC tales como VCC y VDD al igual que las fuentes de pulsos, no el generador de señales y por supuesto, la DGND como tierra.

Espero que les ayude este comentario.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

OmegaSpring, si es asi, es un muy buen dato !

Edit
De puro desconfiado y calenton que soy fui a probarlo.
Y es totalmente cierto, con esa fuente y esa tierra funciona, muy buen dato !


----------



## cerebroo (Ago 17, 2008)

hola, yo tambien tenia ese problema con el multisim, pero lo que se debe hacer, es conectar las tres patitas del 47 que siempre quedan libres, a Vcc, y listo, el resto es conocido. Saludos, ojala les sirva


----------



## eric_soj (Sep 13, 2008)

que bueno quee me entero de eso, yo tambien estaba intentando simularlo en multisim y no me funciono, y ya me estaba desesperando jajaja


----------



## efraedy (Abr 7, 2010)

Cierto. Se debe usar DGROUND y VCC para que funciione


----------



## Joel Aguirre (Abr 15, 2010)

disculpen ami tambien me pasa lo mismo y ago lo que dicen pero para nada me funciona.... vean esta imagen... y obedezco sus ordenes  =)...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 15, 2010)

Como estas conectando las entradas LT, RBI y BI??

Te ha mostrado datos si quitas el PIC y pones algun dato en las entradas A, B, C y D?


----------



## Joel Aguirre (Abr 16, 2010)

no si claro... si existe un dato de salida del pic... y las otras tres entradas, pues no las tengo a nada, pero se "SUPONE" que no importan asi deben estar al aire..  =/


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 16, 2010)

Nop... me parece que esas 3 entradas deben estar a VCC para que te muestren señal... 

En cuanto al dato de entrada yo me referia a hacer la prueba poniendo un dato cualquiera sin usar el PIC solo para revisar que el circuito funcione bien y no sea la causa del problema


----------



## Joel Aguirre (Abr 16, 2010)

Listo camarada... al parecer si era eso que me comentabas, pero eske la verdad ya lo habia intentado, y no me daba voltaje ala salida... y ya esta jalando muy bien el pic ahi vienen las salidas. .. gracias por su ayuda..


----------



## lotarionesco (Nov 15, 2010)

miprigueto dijo:


> Hola quisiera sabe como es que se conecta un 7447, se como se hace, y lo he hecho en una protoboard el problema es que he estado intentandolo en multisim, pero no me sirve, el display no alumbra, no se si se tienen que conectar las entradas RBI, LT, BI/RBO, y si es asi no se como se conectan, porfavor si alguien sabe como es le agradeceria



aca tengo tu proyecto resuelto...en Isis - Proteus q*UE* es el simulador q*UE* yo manejo..t*E* lo recomiendo


----------

